# ,  / > Alinco >      1407   alinco dr-130 te

## add

1407   alinco dr-130 te

----------


## RU4PG

pin-    ?

----------


## RU4PG

509/,   ""

----------

http://www.abtronics.ru/search/
http://www.industry.su/index.php#search_form ,     ...

----------


## ru9tr

> pin  -     .


  ?    ,   .    ,  ,     -    .

----------

> 1407


====================  ====================
         . 
    , . ,  ,     ...

----------

